# Al-Qaeda's white army of terror



## Crusader74 (Jan 15, 2008)

> HUNDREDS of British non-Muslims have been recruited by al-Qaeda to wage war against the West, senior security sources warned last night.
> As many as 1,500 white Britons are believed to have converted to Islam for the purpose of funding, planning and carrying out surprise terror attacks inside the UK, according to one MI5 source.
> 
> Lord Carlile, the Government's independent reviewer of anti-terrorism legislation, said many of the converts had been targeted by radical Muslims while serving prison terms.
> ...


 http://news.scotsman.com/latestnews/...ror.3667425.jp


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 16, 2008)

I was reading about this yesterday. Very very interesting stuff IMO. I was going to post it here but you beat me to it. 

This would have an impact on a number of things.


----------



## QC (Jan 17, 2008)

Interesting article and a response 

http://www.securitymanagement.com/article/fighting-terrorism-u-k


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 24, 2008)

How are they "non-Muslim" if they have "converted to Islam?"


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 24, 2008)

I think it means they were non Muslims, then recruited to Islam for the express purpose...?


----------



## pardus (Mar 5, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> How are they "non-Muslim" if they have "converted to Islam?"



Its a PC way of avoiding race.

White/Arab etc...


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 5, 2008)

Dutch security service was warning about that just before 9/11...

Robal2pl


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 5, 2008)

VERY interesting post, thanks

H


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 5, 2008)

1500 is a lot.  That's at least 1500 new reasons to stay vigilant.

It only takes one...


----------



## varsity (Mar 5, 2008)

The battle field is definitely changing.  We have to evolve too or we are going to fall behind.  I hope the higher ups in DOD and HLS understand that this is grass roots and treat it so.  It can't be dealt with conventionally.

Oh, and this guy is a real Asshole...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_Yahiye_Gadahn


----------

